# Seiko Skx031/ Skx033



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Can any Seiko gurus help/advise?

I can see that the 033 has 'DIVERS 200M' and the 031 has 'WATER 10 BAR RESIST' printed on the dial but what are the other differences? size?? movement??

Peased to hear

Rob


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

the only difference between this SKX033:










and this SKX031:










is the bezel insert.

To the best of my knowledge, these Seikos are not ISO rated to 200m. Are you sure you got the model number correct? I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the ISO rated one you are referring to.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Isthmus said:


> To the best of my knowledge, these Seikos are not ISO rated to 200m. Are you sure you got the model number correct? I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the ISO rated one you are referring to.


My SKX 033 is rated, according to the face, to 10 Bar............that's 100 metres isn't it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep...+ A smidgin









1 bar is 10.2 M


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Bareges said:


> My SKX 033 is rated, according to the face, to 10 Bar............that's 100 metres isn't it.


It is rated by Seiko to withstand that pressure, but it is not made to ISO specifications. When it comes to modern Seikos, only the modern Seiko dive watches that say DIVER'S (either on the dial or the caseback or both) are ISO rated. To the best of my knowledge, currently the minimum depth a watch must be rated to to receive an ISO certification is 200m.


----------

